# Help! OS 10.13 not restarting



## mapsgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

Help!

I restarted the Mac Pro running 10.13 and it was taking a really long time to reboot.

It finally got to the end of the status bar but now it is just stuck on full black and it's not doing anything.

What do we do now?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Is the data backed up? May be a macOS issue, or a failing hard drive. Try to boot into Recovery Mode, Command + R on startup and repair the internal startup disk.


----------

